# John Deere 4520 question



## Whiterook (May 5, 2008)

Do all 4520 tractors come set from the factory ready to accept a loader? What I mean by this is, if I find (and buy) a good used tractor that fits my budget can I add a new John Deere loader in a year or two without extensive modifications? I have seen 5103's that come from the factory with hydrolics, set up ready to accept a loader. It just bolts on to a spot on the tractor where the holes are and then connect the hydrolic lines and it's ready to go. Do all the the 4520's already have these holes?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

In my experience yes they do. My 4410 came that way. I purchased the tractor at one dealer and later took the tractor to another dealer who had a FEL they wanted to move. It was just a matter of installing the FEL kit. There is a little more to it than just bolting the kit up and connecting the lines, such as bleeding the air out of the system, and adding the proper ballast weight but for the most part what you say is correct. If you have the shop equipment and tools to install the FEL yourself, you can probably save a few bucks as well as have the peace of mind knowing your FEL was installed right.


----------

